# Change of vehicle time...



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quick question, I hope.

I've informed my current insurers that I'll be changing vehicles on Saturday, and they have come back telling me that I'll be owing 'em a further £97.56 due to the vehicle+admin fees.

As the figures don't tally up - which I've sent them an email about - I'm thinking about changing insurers, as I've also noticed that their 'new' figure for my annual premium is approx £100 more expensive than others.

If I were to cancel my current policy, would I be entitled to money back, as I've paid in full (back on 12/9/11) for the WHOLE year?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You are at the point, ie 8 to 9 months into an annual policy, where insurers won't give a refund under their short period rates. 

You will need to check with your own insurers as it can vary from insurer to insurer. 

I can work out if it is beneficial for you to stay where you are or to go elsewhere if you wish. 

First question is though, do you have maximum ncb or are you still building up your ncb?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Shiny said:


> You are at the point, ie 8 to 9 months into an annual policy, where insurers won't give a refund under their short period rates.
> 
> You will need to check with your own insurers as it can vary from insurer to insurer.
> 
> ...


I'm on maximum ncb now. Currently using Adrian Flux, and they're not playing ball with the quote they sent me <tut tut>


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I had an admin fee when I changed my policy and then a pro rata change in the cost for the remainder of the policy,

The A3's going so what car are you getting?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> I'm on maximum ncb now. Currently using Adrian Flux, and they're not playing ball with the quote they sent me <tut tut>


If you can find out if you will get any refund if cancelled and let me know the amount, together with the annual cost of your new policy, I can work out which is the most cost effective option for you. :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi there buddy

You're best to pay it and shop else where come renewal time, unless their refund is good which I doubt it.

Say you pay £1200 a year, its not like you'll get £100 a month back for remaining months. Hence why I say stump up the additional fees and then move. That's what happened to me else where


----------

